# Protein shakes for FET ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ladies ,
I know that protein is very improtant when stimming for a fresh cycle , but do you think it's as important when doing FET ?
Just deciding weather i need to start researching protein shakes or not ?


----------



## hakunamatata (Jul 5, 2008)

hi, i thought protein shakes were for egg quality which will have already been determined. good luck with your fet x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply . Yes thats what i ment , i know the protein is for the follies/egg quality , when stimming , i just wondered if there was any gain from protein when doing FET .


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi freespirit, not really sure if it is necessary to use protein shakes with FET but i am using complan drinks. They provide you with lots of vitamins and high quality protein and i was told by an acupuncturist i should increase my protein intake, it is good for embies especially as i am a veggie. I think if you want to use them they cant do any harm. Good luck with FET huni, i'm up on wednesday for transfer all being well.

Emma xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply , i'm a veggi to , so moght just have a look at the complan shakes , are they very calorific ?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry for the typos , on my phone , very basic , no previews . Good Luck for Wednesday


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Dont think the complan is too bad cos you can make it up with water or milk and you can take them hot or cold. They also do a lot of different flavours so they are easy enough to drink. Probably less calorific with water though.   Definitely dont think it can hurt to take them.

Emma xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just thought i'd add that Boots have an offer on Complan right now , buy one get second half price


----------

